# Goat with swollen vulva



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 1.5 year old doe with a badly swollen vulva. She is not bred. What could cause this?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

An injury or a bug bite...or she's in heat.
See if she'll allow you to hold an ice pack on her and see if the swelling goes down.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like an injury of some sort...can you get a photo?

She may have torn it inside on the fence or something...even a buck can accidentally do this during breeding. 

Is there a possibility she's in heat? Have you noticed any blood or sensitivity to that area?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As mentioned ...Is she acting like she is in season any discharge at all?

Is she pregnant about ready to kid?


If she is swollen by injury...putting preparation H on it may help.... :wink:


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

She is not pregnant. I have been keeping her away from the buck. He has been acting interested in her but have kept him awy from her. She did have a white stringy discharge. No injuries at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

And she hasn't been near the fence to a buck...they can fence breed.... if they can touch noses the possibility to breed is there .. :wink: 

White discharge is an indication that she just went out of heat..... or getting closer to kid...


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a picture of her vulva.


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

She is in the same area for a few hours each day but I have never seen him near her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It looks normal. If it's more swollen than usual, i'd say she's either in heat or pregnant.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks normal to me as well...not grossly distended as if there were an injury or insect bite...and the discharge you mention indicates either a heat or sign of a breeding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how long have you had the doe?


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

I have had her all of her life.


----------

